# Cyprus Russian speakers forums



## sjg_ukr (Mar 25, 2011)

Are there any forums in Cyprus for Russian/Ukrainians , that my wife and daughter can log in to ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi!
I have tried to find the same because my wife is from Belarus, but without success. I really doubt there is a forum like this even if there is a lot of russian speaking expats in Cyprus


----------



## Gross (Jun 29, 2011)

russiancyprus dot info


----------



## kos (Mar 12, 2011)

there are lots of them. try these:

http://russiancyprus.info

http://russian-cyprus.org

http://www.russiancyprus.net

www.kipr.ru

www.cyprus.russian-club.net


----------

